# My adventure begins....



## MilburnCreek (Nov 3, 2012)

52 years old, dabbled with gear a little bit (3 low-dose cycles) in the past, and just started up again today.

600 cyp, 400 deca, 900 iu hcg, 50 mgs armdx / wk.  Off we go.....


----------



## K1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Keep us posted bro.....


----------



## Rory (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely keep your diet in check an you'll do good bro!


----------



## SURGE (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck with your cycle! Look forward to seeing an avatar update!!


----------



## thebrick (Nov 4, 2012)

With years of training and no heavy use.... you are going to grow, grow, grow.


----------



## Collinb (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck and kick ass brother.  Get big


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 4, 2012)

Good luck...off off and away:headbang:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 4, 2012)

Correct me if im wrong...but isnt 50mgs arimidex a wk an extremely high amount???


----------



## Akamai (Nov 4, 2012)

Only thing I would suggest is to keep an eye on your blood pressure  rother.

Ak


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 4, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> Correct me if im wrong...but isnt 50mgs arimidex a wk an extremely high amount???



I thought so too, but this one is actually doctor-recommended....so I'm going with it.


----------



## odin (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes watch the bp and keep all other areas in check and you will see some major changes!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 4, 2012)

MilburnCreek said:


> I thought so too, but this one is actually doctor-recommended....so I'm going with it.



Are you sure he definately said 50mg? It can't be ed as that can't be divided 7 times in regards to tab doses (7.14). Eod is the same. It's not 0.25mg twice weekly? Most doctors haven't a clue about hormone cycles. Far too much matey.

Goodluck with everything.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 5, 2012)

Elvia1023 said:


> Are you sure he definately said 50mg? It can't be ed as that can't be divided 7 times in regards to tab doses (7.14). Eod is the same. It's not 0.25mg twice weekly? Most doctors haven't a clue about hormone cycles. Far too much matey.
> 
> Goodluck with everything.




Yes, that's what it is: 25 mg 2x/wk (Sunday and Wednesday). Sorry if I was unclear.

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Collinb (Nov 5, 2012)

.25 not 25 haha, that is over kill!  Make sure you are dosing right.  it should be not even a full MG a week


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 5, 2012)

Collinb said:


> .25 not 25 haha, that is over kill!  Make sure you are dosing right.  it should be not even a full MG a week



:action-smiley-060:

I'm gonna stop typing after 6 Rum=spiked ciders...lol


----------



## allbeef (Nov 6, 2012)

You should feel about 18 again, and grow whatever muscle you have. 1/2mg of armidex EOD is what I would use and I think I would keep it under 10 weeks maybe closer to 8 as an old man has to be careful.  Dont hesitate to add viagra if you see your feeling like an 18 year old but preforming like minny mouse.

Written by an older guy.


AB


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 6, 2012)

allbeef said:


> You should feel about 18 again, and grow whatever muscle you have. 1/2mg of armidex EOD is what I would use and I think I would keep it under 10 weeks maybe closer to 8 as an old man has to be careful.  Dont hesitate to add viagra if you see your feeling like an 18 year old but preforming like minny mouse.
> 
> Written by an older guy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Older Guy.  We have a bucket of cialis handy


----------



## Ed17447 (Nov 6, 2012)

What you eat is everything bro, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 6, 2012)

Ed17447 said:


> What you eat is everything bro, good luck and keep us posted.



I stuffed myself yesterday, and still only consumed about 120 grams of protein, but I'm working on it....workout was GREAT, and I feel great today, and I woke up with a raging hard on to boot....lol....this is going to be one helluva ride


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

You are going to run HCG throughout the entire cycle??
My understanding is that HCG should only be blasted at the end because continuous administration desensitizes the lh/fsh recptors and makes it harder for the body to restart once pct begins.
Eventually when your cycle ends you will come off of HCG and allow the HPTA to fix itself and such a prolonged exposure makes it harder for your testes to plump back up.


----------



## K1 (Dec 6, 2012)

How's your run going bro...Interested in hearing your progress so far.....


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

That's a simple bread and butter cycle, you will do well with it. Have fun


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 7, 2012)

K1 said:


> How's your run going bro...Interested in hearing your progress so far.....



I am totally psyched.  Chest has been stubborn, but my Delts have never been bigger.  On every single workout I'm hitting new maximums. Body parts are recovering in one day (half the usual time), and I've gained about 10 pounds.  Just finished week 5.  Got crazy this week and on Wednesday I hit the gym twice (second time was unplanned) and was still so aggressive i went apeshit on the punching bag...lol

There doesnt seem to be a forum on this site for posting pictures; otherwise, I'd try and upload some 5 week progress pix.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to run hcg 250iu a week during cycle and i think it killed my gains and gave me acne cause second time around I didnt use till pct and gains were huge and no acne. Maybe per person it's totally different IMO . Dex kills my strength to the pussy level.. So screw that.lol


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 7, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> I used to run hcg 250iu a week during cycle and i think it killed my gains and gave me acne cause second time around I didnt use till pct and gains were huge and no acne. Maybe per person it's totally different IMO . Dex kills my strength to the pussy level.. So screw that.lol



250 iu really isnt very much....of course, I'm almost 53, so maybe i need a bigger boot kicking my balls....  I'm taking 800 iu/wk, and so far, so fucking good....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep us posted bro. 53 is prime aged muscle brutha!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 9, 2012)

OK, I realize this is not crazy (esp. for you guys using SEOs)...BUT....I just had my partner measure my arm...I've added one and one-quarter inches in FIVE WEEKS.

Damn, I'm pissing myself I'm so psyched....


----------



## vpiedu (Dec 11, 2012)

hell yeah bro, glad you're having good results.

VP


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats.  Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 22, 2012)

End of Week 6 of my first cycle in years....inch and a half growth on my arms (6 weeks), loss of 45 pounds of blubber (over 6 months), increase on 20 pounds of muscle (6 weeks). calf (best muscle-response top training in my whole body...)


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

Looking good.... Keep posting your progress!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 21, 2013)

6 month Before and After pix (May 31, 2012 - Nov 30, 2012)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2013)

Dam bro that's great .. Now i see where someone could put on lbs with those dam good recipes ure tossing to us here at anasci . I say thanks for everyone. Good report and you must feel great..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel better than I have in DECADES.

I'm Lifting more than I've Lifted in Decades.

I'm awake and alive during the day instead of Exhausted.

I took a physical for Coast Guard Auxiliary Boat Crew and met the physical standards for TWENTY year olds (they have reduced requirements for 50 years olds - didn't need them).

I am capable of sex multiple times a day - and take advantage of it.

I am absolutely SOLD on this life-style, period.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looing good matey. Great results... things are running along nicely. Good to see the change in you. This is just the start... 2013 will be your year


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 22, 2013)

Coming along nicely! Keep it going!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 27, 2013)

OK....winter break is fucking OVER and its time to ramp up again....been cruising at 200/wk...starting again TODAY for the next 12 weeks at the following levels:

Test Cyp 600/wk
Deca 400/wk
HcG 700 iu/wk
Anastrazole 2 mg/wk
(all divided into two administrations per week.  Decided I REALLY like the 25g pins over the 20g pins, and found that pecs are the easiest of all)

Oh yeah, and Cialis whenever the fuck i feel like it.  LOL.

Current Stats:

Weight: 200 lbs
Upper Arms: 16.5
Chest:  44.
Thighs: 24.
Calves: 17.

Cant wait to get back and hit the Squat Rack tomorrow morning


----------



## powders101 (Jan 28, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> 6 month Before and After pix (May 31, 2012 - Nov 30, 2012)



Your progress shows! Good work!


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like you are doing it right, keep going!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 12, 2013)

Clearly not the monster that some of you men are...but this is Cycle II Week 3 for me, and I'm seeing definition in my rear delts for the first time in my life....


----------



## Gj (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice progress milburn. Big changes since your first pic.


----------

